# New to goats and absolutely clueless



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

My wife and I just bought a little girl at an auction. She's terrified. I think I know she needs time to adjust, but I'm trying to figure out how to make it easier on her. We're not in a farm, but we have a fairly large enclosure. We just want to set her up for success. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Only the 1? How old is she? Ok. So you need to check what she had been fed. Try not change her diet. Take her temp rectally it should be between 101.5 and 103.5. To calm her and keep her healthy try some selenium past on your finger. Is she a bottle baby?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to The Goat Spot and being a goat keeper. Start with the basics; *she will need an adequate shelter *good quality hay with a way for it to be fed while keeping as much loose hay off the bare ground as possible *maybe goat pellets depending on age *a source of clean fresh water available at all times *a loose mineral provided free choice (24/7) *another goat of approximately the same age and size to keep her company *a fecal test in about a week to 2 weeks to check for worms and parasites *someone to spend time with her just sitting (lawn chair, on the ground) in the enclosure talking about what ever comes to mind or reading out loud so she will know your voice, learn she can trust you *patience while she works up enough nerve to approach you (don't chase her) and the help of members on this forum.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello there! Welcome to the world of goats! How old is your baby, do you know? If you only bought on goat, you are going to need to get her a buddy. Goats are herd animals so they are much more comfortable with another goat. Animals purchased from auctions can come home with diseases so checking her temp like Tanya said would be a good idea. Getting a fecal is something you should do. Meadow Mist Labs runs fecals for as low as $6. You can check her inner eyelid color (FAMACHA) in the mean time: https://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/files/FAMACHA-Scoring_Final2.pdf 

I'm sure she is very stress from all the changes going on so just take it slow and give her time to adjust. Sit in with her and quietly offer her company. I've found that raisins are a very good way to buy goats affections. A way to a goats heart is through their stomach. 😉 Don't give her too many, they are just a treat. 

If you have any specific questions feel free to ask away! We would love to offer any advice we can give.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome to goathood! I agree with NigerianNewbie and Tanya... she definitely needs a friend. Here is a book that really helped me as I started out-







You can get it on Amazon.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to TGS. Congrats on your first goat. I only got goats (3 of them) about a month ago and I was absolutely clueless too. Soon, you’ll be like me and only mostly clueless. Lol. Luckily, the goat savvy people here are very patient, kind, and helpful. 

I’d start with keeping her in a fairly small space and just sit with her and talk. Let her come to you and give nice scratches and rubs when she’ll let you. If you can find a treat she likes (like the raisins suggested) that’d be the quickest way to win her over. Then it makes checking all the things others have mentioned much easier. No worries if you have to forcibly catch her to get a health check though. Goats are forgiving. Especially if you end the interaction with some loves and treats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How old is she? Can you post some photos? Do you have a vet that you could take her to for a check up? 
Is she eating and drinking?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

First you need to figure out if she needs milk and how old she is. If she is not old enough to eat hay/grain, she will need to be bottled ASAP. Give whole cows milk, not replacers, very warm. Her temp (rectally) needs to be between 101.5 and 103.5, DO NOT give bottle if she is sub temp. Try to get a weight on her so we can recommend how much to feed and how often. Reach out to experienced goat folks near you..... young kids can be quite fragile. Best wishes.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Only the 1? How old is she? Ok. So you need to check what she had been fed. Try not change her diet. Take her temp rectally it should be between 101.5 and 103.5. To calm her and keep her healthy try some selenium past on your finger. Is she a bottle baby?


We have no idea even what kind she is. We got her at an auction and they just told us she was a goat. We're going to the vet tomorrow. 


NigerianNewbie said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot and being a goat keeper. Start with the basics; *she will need an adequate shelter *good quality hay with a way for it to be fed while keeping as much loose hay off the bare ground as possible *maybe goat pellets depending on age *a source of clean fresh water available at all times *a loose mineral provided free choice (24/7) *another goat of approximately the same age and size to keep her company *a fecal test in about a week to 2 weeks to check for worms and parasites *someone to spend time with her just sitting (lawn chair, on the ground) in the enclosure talking about what ever comes to mind or reading out loud so she will know your voice, learn she can trust you *patience while she works up enough nerve to approach you (don't chase her) and the help of members on this forum.


We got her a crate/ kennel with a tarp over it and pinw shavings. She's been grazing. We have been spending time with her. I know she just needs some time.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> How old is she? Can you post some photos? Do you have a vet that you could take her to for a check up?
> Is she eating and drinking?












We're going to the vet tomorrow. I think we'll get more answers then.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you all for your input. She's in about a quarter acre. Is that too small for 2 goats? We can increase the closure size. I think we're earning her trust. I just want her to do well. We're taking her to the vet tomorrow morning to get her checked out and hopefully figure out how old she is and go from there.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She appears to be mostly Nigerian Dwarf and roughly 8-10 weeks old. That's great you'll be taking her to the vet tomorrow for a check up. Having a vet in place now eases the stress if there is ever an emergency need and trying to locate one then. She is a pretty little girl.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww she's adorable. Glad you are taking her to see a vet.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’s so cute! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had goats for 14 years and i am still clueless.
welcome to the club


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree with Nigerian newbie. 8 to 10 weeks. She is a cutie. So glad she has you and is seeing a vet


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Snt130 said:


> Thank you all for your input. She's in about a quarter acre. Is that too small for 2 goats? We can increase the closure size. I think we're earning her trust. I just want her to do well. We're taking her to the vet tomorrow morning to get her checked out and hopefully figure out how old she is and go from there.


That size acreage should be enough for two 😊


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Very cute little doeling! Welcome to the Goat Spot and welcome to goat ownership!!

I agree about 8-10 weeks sounds right. This is good as kids can be weaned at 8 weeks and it is likely that they probably sold her at the auction when she was weaned. Hopefully the vet can give you some great advice. 😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Let us know what the vet says


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

We had some stuff come up before I had to leave for work so it will be tomorrow morning for the vet. She is eating, drinking, pooping, peeing. She didn't run last night when I went out with her. I picked her up and held her and gave her some love (and some treats). We're making progress.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, she is adorable. 

You have received a lot of good advice.

Hope she checks out healthy by the vet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have the vet check for coccidea as well as other internal parasites. (worms). All goat have them, but you don't want them
to have an abundance of worms. The vet can run a fecal test and give you the answers you need regarding parasites.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How did it go at the vet office?


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

She found the one hole we didn't see in the fence. We're trying to find her. We've got neighbors with goats so we're hoping she goes to them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh dear! Goats are very sneaky like that. Hopefully she does go to your neighbors goats.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh dear! Goats are very sneaky like that. Hopefully she does go to your neighbors goats.


We're super worried. I'm afraid she is in big trouble with the wildlife we have around here. We had almost gotten get to come to us.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry. I hope you can find her and get her back. Put up fliers, let all the neighbors know, maybe even post of FB or a community page. That’s so scary with wildlife around. Again, I’m sorry. I know this must be really hard on you and your wife.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh dear. I hope you find her quickly.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! It’s amazing what goats can escape from. Praying you find her and all ends well!


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry. I hope you can find her and get her back. Put up fliers, let all the neighbors know, maybe even post of FB or a community page. That’s so scary with wildlife around. Again, I’m sorry. I know this must be really hard on you and your wife.


We "canvassed the neighborhood" last night. I've posted all over Facebook. I'm trying to stay hopeful. My wife, who never shows emotion, is pretty upset since she is "her" goat.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is sending prayers she returns home to you.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

A neighbor just texted me he'd found her. I'm going to go get her when I get off work.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That is happy news! So glad your little goatie will be safe at home with you and your wife again.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Snt130 said:


> A neighbor just texted me he'd found her. I'm going to go get her when I get off work.


Oh thank goodness! So glad she was found! You might want to give her some probiotic when she gets home incase she was eating things she wasn't used to. And keep a close eye on her since she could have gotten into poisonous plants while out on her misadventure.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Definitely keeping an eye on her. I have probiotic treats. She has slept since she was rescued. I think she tired herself out!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Well she is definitely an adventurous one. Glad she is safe and sound at home again.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

She just came and voluntarily laid down next to me


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, that’s sweet. She missed you. Now she’s learning her safe and happy place.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

That's just awesome! Congratulations on your first goat snuggle.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its addictive isnt it? You just want more of it. When she does a positive action like this she can get a treat.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

She got treats for sure. And lots of loves.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

And we found her a friend we're picking up today.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh yay. She gonna be such a happy goatie


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She looks adorable too! I'm sure they will be best buddies in no time!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe! They are both so cute! I’m sure they will love each other!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What pretty markings! They’re going to have so much fun together.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have another question. He was debudded, but one is coming back. How big a deal is that?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Scurs (horn growth after disbudding) are really no big deal as long as they don't grow towards the head. If they are small enough and you know someone that could do it, you could have them reburned. If they do start growing toward the head, you can trim them or keep them filed down.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Scurs (horn growth after disbudding) are really no big deal as long as they don't grow towards the head. If they are small enough and you know someone that could do it, you could have them reburned. If they do start growing toward the head, you can trim them or keep them filed down.


Great! I know it hurts them and it's not great to do one they're a little older, so I was hoping it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Also, are they good without hay during the summer when they can graze?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So, goats should have access to forage at all times in order for their rumen to function properly. That can be pasture if it is enough, but they still will need hay on days when it's raining and they can't go out on pasture. It also may depend on how high quality your forage it. I like to offer hay at least once a day for my goats to "finish off" anything the pasture isn't giving them. I also shut my goats in at night, and so it's good for them to be able to have hay when they wake up in the mornings right away if I'm slow in letting them out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

We finally got her to the vet. She has coccidia. We've got stuff to treat her and Loki if he shows symptoms. He said everything else looked good with her. She's a tough little girl.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome. I love the the name Loki. What's your girl's name? Forgive me if you already mentioned it.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey name is Freya


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Love the names. Those goats are adorable and are in good hands.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you! We're trying really hard to give them good lives


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is an old saying that if a fence can hold water, it Might hold a goat! They are the masters of escape. 
So glad that you got her back. If she escapes again, she will probably (maybe) go back to the same place!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love her name! Norse gods are the best! 😁


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I love her name! Norse gods are the best! 😁


Yes! The wife says he definitely lives up to his name!


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

So Freya is starting to come to us! Loki is still quite skittish, but he's not running like he was. We put them in their little pen at night and we figured it if we let them come in the back door we can catch them to put them up. She'll come right in and we get her on her leash and move her away from the door and he'll come looking for her. We also decided today that it will be easier to feed them inside. We also put a mineral block down in there and they went to town on it. (They were jostling for position) We're so excited they they're starting to come around.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s awesome. Friendly little Freya Will likely be your “way in” with Loki. You’re doing such a great job and making quick progress with them. Congratulations.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay. Baby steps... but exciting...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So wonderful that they are starting to warm up to you!

You will probably want to look into getting them a loose mineral in stead of a block. Goats tongues aren't very rough and it can be tough for them to get the minerals they need off a block. 😉 I'd suggest SweetLix Meat Maker goat minerals if you can get it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So wonderful that they are starting to warm up to you!
> 
> You will probably want to look into getting them a loose mineral in stead of a block. Goats tongues aren't very rough and it can be tough for them to get the minerals they need off a block. 😉 I'd suggest SweetLix Meat Maker goat minerals if you can get it.


To quote my wife.... Of course we didn't get the right thing. Lol. We'll look into it asap. Thank you


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Snt130 said:


> To quote my wife.... Of course we didn't get the right thing. Lol. We'll look into it asap. Thank you


Lol. Now it sounds like you and your wife are quoting me and my husband. Welcome to goats, right? We’re better than we were a month ago, and with lots of help from here, imagine how good we’ll be at this in a few years.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's a constant learning experience! It really is. 😅


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. Now it sounds like you and your wife are quoting me and my husband. Welcome to goats, right? We’re better than we were a month ago, and with lots of help from here, imagine how good we’ll be at this in a few years.


We're gonna be the experts one day


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

BIG NEWS! Loki LET ME PET HIM! And..... they "went to bed" by themselves tonight!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Step by step. Yay


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Goat love! So glad little Loki is coming around. And now they are getting in a routine, feeling more comfortable and confident in their surroundings. That is awesome. I’m only a little over a month ahead of you in goat ownership, and mine have gone from skittish and scared to acting like they run the joint, lol.


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Goat love! So glad little Loki is coming around. And now they are getting in a routine, feeling more comfortable and confident in their surroundings. That is awesome. I’m only a little over a month ahead of you in goat ownership, and mine have gone from skittish and scared to acting like they run the joint, lol.


They definitely think they're the bosses!


----------



## Snt130 (Jun 13, 2021)

Loki is butting Freya. Like a lot. We're not sure if he's becoming aggressive or just being a goat. He'll hit her in the side a lot. When he butts her head she butts back (she has horns and he doesn't).


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

It's likely they are just working things out between themselves. Loki could be trying to establish himself higher in the pecking order. As long as he's not making it hard for her to get to food and water, it's likely no big deal. Since they only recently met each other, it could take a bit to work out who's in charge. 😉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

The entire time I was cleaning the barn this morning (it’s amazing the amount of deposits those little goats can make in just one night), two of my girls were headbutting. The third would come over and press her head in the middle sometimes to feel included, then go back to eating while the other two sparred for a while. 

I figure as long as no one is stopping anyone else from eating or drinking (they do headbutt a bit over the food dishes but everyone still gets to eat), then they are fine. I think these two are vying for the position of herd queen. I’m just interested to see who finally ends up with the proverbial crown.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep, that's right. No big deal as long as every one is getting food and water. Just curious, which two are doing the fighting? 

Right now every morning when I clean the barn Bells, my herd queen, spars with her three month old son. It's really funny to watch. 🙃


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. That’s funny. She’s still got to show her boy who’s boss. 

My white one (Thistle) and my black and white one (Petunia). I took this pic yesterday and missed their actual sparring. This is the end (what I call the Step Brothers stage - from the movie stupid reference, sorry) and they are now sort of just leaning and pushing with nothing behind it and little Jasmine (the brown one) is happily eating. 









So I guess as long as your goats aren’t hurting each other, they are just being goats. And goats are weird.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

No offense to Petunia, but I hope Thistle wins. I think she would make a beautiful herd queen. 😙


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have their moments don’t they.
I think one calls the other one a name and game is on. Ugh


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its called..." you did it, no you did it...." 😁


----------

